# One eye squint



## WonstanceCoo (Apr 26, 2014)

My Holland Lop is about 6 months old and I noticed that one eye is squinting/slitting since yesterday. But there is no tearing, no discharge, no swelling. Just a squint in her left eye. I checked the "whites" of her right eye and it was white, but the "white" of her left eye (the squinted eye) is a little red. Again, no discharge, just a squint and a little redness. She is eating and drinking and playing normally. What should I do? I'm very worried.


----------



## Tessiesaurus (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd say if you're worried take her to the vet. 

But if it's only just happened and there's no discharge or swelling then it's possible she's just scratched it or got some hay in her eye.


----------



## Bville (Apr 26, 2014)

That happened to my rabbit Smokey and it turned out to be an eye infection. I'd say have a vet look at it and maybe do a culture to see if it's infected.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 26, 2014)

I would start by looking closely at the eye to see if there might be something in it. If you don't find anything then you may want to take your bun to the vet.


----------



## JBun (Apr 26, 2014)

You could also try some plain saline eye solution to rinse the eye in case it is just some debris irritating it.


----------



## WonstanceCoo (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I didn't see any debris in her eye....I tried the saline solution, she HATED it, and though she is squinting less, her eye does seem to be redder today than it was yesterday. Gonna try to see if the vet can see her today. I'm such a paranoid bunny mother!

I wonder if she has allergies? Because I have really bad allergies right now. Though, if it was allergies, I guess it would be affecting both eyes and not just one?


----------

